# Caribe



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

My caribe has a tendency to shoot str8 up to the surface usually making a big bang hitting his face on the top of my tank. Can't say how often, but often enough to notice, hence me asking u experts. Any replies are welcome thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet, take a video clip of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Is their surface agitation? Could be lack of oxygenated water and the fish coming up to "breath" or just some strange behaviour. How many do you have in the tank and what size tank is it?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

x2^

video would help!!


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't get a video guys, he does it randomly...and he does it with authority. Big big bang. Its weird. But the water is oxygenated, its a 180 with 5 pygos now.


----------

